# Fixing a broken gecko...



## equuskat (Feb 15, 2009)

A little over a month ago, gecko_keeper's female crested gecko somehow broke her jaw (probably because her calcium stores were sapped from egg-laying).  When I first saw her, her jaw was just dangling, with breaks on both sides.  It wasn't dislocated from the joint and I asked if I could try to fix her.  We weren't sure if she could be fixed, and there was fear that she had some sort of deficiency that would keep her from recovering.  Her calcium sacs were sufficiently full, however, and I wanted to give it a try, because the only other option would have been euthanasia.  

Rob's son and I went to a nearby Walgreens and bought some eyedroppers for feeding her and some medical tape.  Back at the house, we cut the tape into 1/8" or so strips and taped the gecko's mouth shut, crossing the tape between her eyes so that the jaw was held in place.  We put her in a small shoebox so that she wouldn't be able to move around and climb much, and I covered her with a towel and took her home.

I began a regimen of swabbing her eyes (since she couldn't lick them) and dropper feeding her Crested Gecko Diet daily.  I kept her moist and in the dark all the time.  

After a month and a half, I got brave enough to remove her bandage (about 5 days ago I guess) and she is fine!  She can use her mouth normally, lick her eyes, and even catch and eat crickets.  She's still a little underweight, but not severely, and I'm sure she'll regain it quickly now that she can open her mouth again.  She just has a slight opening at the very front of her mouth, but it doesn't seem to hinder her at all.  I'm so glad that I was able to save her.  She's a young gecko and it would have been a shame to put her down.

Here are pics.


----------



## DFox (Feb 15, 2009)

wow   That's awesome.

I'm curious how she managed to break her jaw in such a way in the first place. Good job not giving up on her. :clap:


----------



## Mina (Feb 15, 2009)

You are awesome!!!!!!  Thank you for sharing your story and thank you so much for saving that beautiful little girl!!!!!!!!!   :worship:   :clap:   :worship:   :clap:


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kati, that just goes to show what a little TLC and patience can do with an animal. Good Job.

David


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 16, 2009)

You've done an amazing job!! We thank you for your time and efforts!!!!

GK


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 16, 2009)

I commend you.  I know dropper feeding and watering can be hard work.  I've had to do it when a veiled cham with severe MBD came into my care.  He was so weak and deformed, he couldn't catch his own food.  Despite my efforts, he passed away anyway.  Another incident was with emaciated ig babies.  One died and the other survived to be a healthy baby adopted out to a loving home.  I'm so happy you had success with this one!


----------



## equuskat (Feb 16, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> You've done an amazing job!! We thank you for your time and efforts!!!!
> 
> GK


Thanks for trusting me with fixing her.    I am really really glad that it worked out.  I was pretty worried at first.


----------



## T Frank (Feb 16, 2009)

Way to go Katy!!!!


----------



## reptilian_BG (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job !


----------



## Snuggles (Feb 17, 2009)

Katy, your stories are amazing.  I have nothing but respect for you.  :worship:


----------



## equuskat (Feb 17, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Katy, your stories are amazing.  I have nothing but respect for you.  :worship:


Aww thanks


----------

